# "...as Long As I Can Use My Hair Dryer."



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, that's what my wife tells me when I book a couple of nights near the beach without hook-ups.

I figured a 1000w genny would do the trick, just to keep the batteries charged and she could use her hair dryer for just a few minutes. Little did I know that hair dryers use 1875w. So, other than buying a yamaha 2400, for $1300, I don't know what I should do. I'm afraid I've answered my own question but just looking for other suggestions.

Thanks, Sean


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1 - Bigger Generator

2 - Massive inverter to go from 12v to 120.

3 - No shower..no need to dry hair if it is just dirty

4 - Have her stick her head out of the truck and you drive like 100MPH down the road (...my personal favorite)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe some travel dryers draw less power? Otherwise, I'm with Jim's comments....









How about going out in the sun and letting it dry?
Remember you'll also run out of water pretty quickly.

We used to have a hair drier with us, but after no use in 6 years, we didn't put it in the new trailer...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

why not try this?


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

The 12 volt dryer sounds like a good option. Years n' years ago I took my sons tent camping, I still had a few days left to work before my vacation started, so I had to "do" my hair for work. Having long hair, I seldom use a dryer, even at home, but do use a curling brush/iron to style the front, top, n' sides.
I found, and still have, a butane curling iron/brush and I use it to this day. No cord to store or wrestle with, no electric needed, no muss, no fuss! Click. Ignite. Wait. Style. Don't know if they even still make them or not, but it IS a very handy li'l gadget! I checked and I'm down to only 2 butane cylinders left...gonna' haf'ta look around and see if they DO still make them just so I can find out if I can get more cylinders. I took it with me a couple of weeks ago when I camped cuz' I had to leave from camp and go to work Friday...other than "styling" for work, it didn't get used that weekend! LOL
If something like the butane curler won't work for her, I think I'd get the 12 volt dryer. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. About the hair dryers: when I looked at amazon, there were some listed as needing only 1600w. Would that work with a honda/yamaha 2000w generator? I know they are only rated for 1600w continuous so I assume I'd need to plug directly into the generator to work.

Also, with a 2000w inverter, would two 12v batteries work well enough for the short time needed to use the hair dryer? Then off course, a generator to charge them back up.

Sean


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a 1600W hair dryer with a 2000W Honda generator. I actually plug into the bathroom vanity plug-in and the camper is plugged into the generator and it works fine. However, if I have any more draw on it other than the bathroom light fixture and the dryer, then the generator pops its breaker.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

How about This Hair Dryer and a Honda 2000I for $899.00 delivered (Mayberry's for example).


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I suggested the output side of our little 1 gallon wet/dry vac. After it runs awhile, there is warm air coming out. My DW gave me the same look as when she stepped in dog "stuff" in the yard, after I told her I cleaned it all up.


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your help and ideas. I still haven't decided yet. Thanks for the links to other products I'm also exploring those, as it depends on the the generator we decide to go with. New Honda and Yamaha 2000w generators are basically $999; used on ebay for about $830 with shipping. By the time I buy a used 1000w generator, about $585 with shipping and then the other things necessary including a second battery (yeah, I only have one) I'm looking close to the cost of a 2000w, hmmm.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shizon said:


> Thank you everyone for your help and ideas. I still haven't decided yet. Thanks for the links to other products I'm also exploring those, as it depends on the the generator we decide to go with. *New Honda and Yamaha 2000w generators are basically $999;* used on ebay for about $830 with shipping. By the time I buy a used 1000w generator, about $585 with shipping and then the other things necessary including a second battery (yeah, I only have one) I'm looking close to the cost of a 2000w, hmmm.


At Mayberry's the 2000i is $899 and the 2000i Companion is $999, delivered.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Please correct me if I am wrong as I have not actually tested it to know for sure.

Hair dryer has an electric motor and a resistive heat strip. If not enough watts are provided, it still works at slower fan speed and lower heat, does it not? it would take a little longer but still does the job. Motor life may be shortened but since it is rather inexpensive appliance that should not be a problem.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Most campgrounds have restrooms. Most of these restrooms have 110 outlets which should be fine for your wife's hairdryer.

One drawback I've seen though, is many of these 110 outlets are "occupied" by folks charging their laptops!

My wife also insisted on having a hair dryer as well as air-conditioning wherever/whenever we may need it. I put a Cummins Onan P4300ie generator onto the back of my OB after I extended the rear bumper 3'. The set-up is sweet!


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, I may end up just buying a super wattage inverter then add another battery and connect the inverter for only the time needed for the hair dryer. All of our trips in 5+ years have been to full service campgrounds, or a least water/elec on sight and most will be anyway. We are only going for 2 nights and if we like this place a lot, then maybe 2 or 3 times per year. I think I'll see how it works for this trip and make a decision based on experience.

For those of you in the know, how long would I need to run my truck to get the batteries charged? Assuming I have 2 brand new group 24 batteries (I bought one 3 months ago, so I would just buy the second before the trip. I know it depends on how much they get used, but in general would 30 minutes work or am I going to need to run the truck for 2 hours just to keep them usable. We are not used to being conservative so chances are we will use a lot of battery.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

This web site has a wealth of information, so much so I printed it out and refer to it often (as well as adding to my favorites)
www.marxrv.com/12volt/12volt.htm


----------



## moonchild (Oct 18, 2010)

Shizon said:


> Yeah, that's what my wife tells me when I book a couple of nights near the beach without hook-ups.
> 
> I figured a 1000w genny would do the trick, just to keep the batteries charged and she could use her hair dryer for just a few minutes. Little did I know that hair dryers use 1875w. So, other than buying a yamaha 2400, for $1300, I don't know what I should do. I'm afraid I've answered my own question but just looking for other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks, Sean


----------



## moonchild (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank goodness I'm not the only one that needs my blow dryer!!!!!!


----------

